# Metronidazole



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi, I've just been prescribed this drug 400mg 3 x daily for 7 days after having a cervical stitch.  I've just read the internet and some reports say this is not to be used in pregnancy and that it can cause premature birth.  Stupid considering that's what I've had the stitch for.  I rang the hospital tonight after taking 1, and they've said there is no alternative to take and that I need to take it.  I'm worried.  Can you advise?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lara,

Don't read the internet   

Metronidazole isn't the first choice antibiotic for general use in pregnancy but can be used if necessary. There is no evidence of increased risk from analysis of reports of its use in human pregnancy. It is the best type of antibiotic to ward off the kind of infection that the cervial stitch has the potential to cause. Hospital are right you should take the course as this will reduce risk of infection following stitch (risk to baby of this happening far far outweighs any theoretical risk from the antibiotics).

Maz x


----------



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Maz, thanks so much for your reply, I have continued with them, but suffered with a major headache yesterday - not sure if it's anything to do with them.


----------

